# How long do you plan to stay as SAS?



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

*How long do you plan to stay at SAS?*

How long do you plan to stay at SAS?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been here four years (with previous name), and project another 30-60 years depending on how long I live.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

On this website or as someone with SA? :con

I plan to be SA free (or almost) within the next 2-3 years. I don't know how long I'll be on here for, until I get sick of it I guess. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly even if I do completely get over my SA I think I will be here, just so many great people I have met over the past 9 months who I wish to keep in contact with. Also would try to give as much advice in the forums as I can.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever be cured, not really. So I'm staying until I get fed up with it, which surprisingly hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll stick around here even when I'm "over" SA, because it's a nice place to post.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love this forum. I'll still spend time here even if/when I get over SA.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Gee, i dunno, how bout forever? lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

forever. ^


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know. I was contemplating on leaving a couple weeks ago, because I didn't feel motivated to post anything. I guess I got the bug back though, so I'm good to go again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll most likely be here on and off until they shut it down or I'm dead, whichever comes first.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I don't think I'll ever be cured, not really. So I'm staying until I get fed up with it, which surprisingly hasn't happened yet.


Same.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Until it gets shutdown or I get bored. Takes a lot for me to get bored. The longest I've ever belonged to a board is 9 years and counting.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't know. I don't plan. I just come here and post when I feel like it.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I will be here as long as it exists since I don't think your accounts get closed unless you get banned...which still doesn't take your profile off. Anyway, as far as how long I come on, depends...even if I get over my SA I can still be helpful here since I understand them more than most would and I have friends here. As long as I wanna I guess :lol


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know. Either until SA is no longer a factor in my life, or until i'm just fed up or bored with this site, or if I end up banned.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'll most likely be here on and off until they shut it down or I'm dead, whichever comes first.


Brandon I hope you live a long happy life. :squeeze


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not going anywhere for quite a while


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Probably until my girlfriend convinces me to leave. She doesn't like this website too much anymore. I wont say why, but it's not too hard to guess.

I agree with her opinion, but i like the place. I've been here a long time.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I never planned to even be here let alone stay here. Five plus years later, I am still here. 

I dont believe SA can be "cured" but rather controlled.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> Gee, i dunno, how bout forever? lol


That's what the "'til I'm cured" option is


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been here for so long and have been so helpful.....I'm a freakin' moderator baby! :lol


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

For as long as I have SA, probably forever


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've already been here 7 years & 4 months.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll probably lose interest in the site once I get over my SAD. The people here are really great to talk to but honestly I'd like to lower my forum time spent.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too, I agree...
It depends. I really don't want to say anything to hurt another persons feelings, but that's almost impossible.

I appreciate the site.

The only people I really feel, or maybe even want to feel a connection to, are my family or people with SA, so it's a good way to be around(virtually) people I identify with

Most of my life I went it entirely alone, at least, maybe, in the next few years I can be around others who can identify with me-hopefully...

Doesn't SA trumpeverything else? We should be good to each other. What do you think?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> *I* have been here for so long and *have been so helpful.*....I'm a freakin' moderator baby! :lol


Have been so helpful....even if you do say so yourself. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Honestly even if I do completely get over my SA I think I will be here, just so many great people I have met over the past 9 months who I wish to keep in contact with. Also would try to give as much advice in the forums as I can.


I feel the same. I have no plans of leaving, despite the fact my sa is becoming a much smaller problem.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea, I'm waiting on a new host to this site. The last versions had owners who hosted the site which showed they had an interest in their own site, sadly we lack that now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been here for so long and have been so helpful.....I'm a freakin' moderator baby! :lol





WineKitty said:


> Have been so helpful....even if you do say so yourself. :lol


I can't even remember typing that. What was I on? 01/11/10 :con
That really didn't come out right. It's helped me to help others.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Until death, so next week


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I've been here for too long already :cig


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have a plan for SAS, so it's "whenever" for me.

Until I become too busy for it... until I get fed up with it... until I just can't be bothered any more... until it goes offline... until I'm dead... One of those will eventually happen, but there's no saying which will come first... therefore I have no plan~


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Probably until my girlfriend convinces me to leave. *She doesn't like this website too much anymore. I wont say why, but it's not too hard to guess.*
> 
> I agree with her opinion, but i like the place. I've been here a long time.


Misogyny.

Amirite?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

until they ban me


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Hm I never thought I would be around this long, I thought I was maybe going through a weird teenager phase (denial anyone?) But five years later, still here. So pretty much planning to be a lifer. It's cozy here.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Until I get my feelings hurt.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't even remember typing that. What was I on? 01/11/10 :con
> That really didn't come out right. It's helped me to help others.


I guess you had too much to drink eh?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Until I'm cast as the lead in a musical entitled: Blow It Out Yer Arse: The Life & Times of Whitmore Fielding.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I want to stay and post every once in a while. I voted 6th months because depending on my schedule, I might not have enough time to keep posting, sas is addicting:b


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure. I came here some years ago and left after a short period of time. I've just rediscovered this place and maybe I'll stick around a little longer this time. I don't know, it may help me in the long run.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

If I'm ever "cured" from Social Anxiety i will still stay here and try to help people.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a lifer plus the only person I talk to outside of family and co-workers is on this site.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

'Til I feel like leaving. Like if I get bored or something. :stu I like it here so I'm probably not leaving anytime soon.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not going any where any time soon.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i dont know, even if i did overcome my anxiety i would continue to come here because i have met some really cool and genuine people since i have been here.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know. I am not here looking for a cure. Just the feeling of being in a group with a common problem makes me feel good.

I really don't think SA can be 100% cured. I will always have this and I have accepted that and learnt to live with it. But SA can be controlled to some extent. 

I have no option to vote


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Probably a few days for me here, since I'll probably request to get permanently banned.

Edit: No, on second thought, I wouldn't. This is the one and only forum that I've ever been on, so I will probably stay here for quite a while longer. Just out of sentiment.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been coming here off and on for four years. I imagine that will continue for at least a few more.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Until they pry it from my cold dead haaaands!!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Until the stars fall from the sky and the moon has turned red over one tree hill.

either that or until the Electricity Supply Board realise that I aint paid my bill in the last 2 months....

....whichever comes first!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I plan to stay as long as this site exists.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am wanting to quit or atleast take a break but I have pretty much zero will power (and also this website is such a nice escape from the daily grind) so I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Until my level of dislike for this place overtakes my levels of boredom and loneliness, or until I find a place that makes me feel better. Might be a while yet.


----------

